# YouTube fails to play video



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello all! I've been lurking on this forum since I got my charge, but I finally decided to make an account.

I'm experiencing a strange issue with YouTube, both in the browser, and on the app. The video loads the first couple of seconds, plays the audio for about 2 seconds, and then says the video could not be played. If I have my media volume set to zero, it just constantly reloads the first few seconds.

I'm running gummycharged 1.9.1,.with imnuts' pbjt OC edition kernel and v6 super charger.
I had applied the kickass kernel tweaks and the 3g turbo charger about two days before I noticed this issue. My attempts to uninstall these mods have been unsuccessful.

I should note that I don't have any sort of twitter app, and i've tried reboots, uninstalls, and cache clears on both dolphin HD and on YouTube.

Thank you all very much for you help, and keep being awesome!


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

navigate to the /system/etc/init.d folder and remove or rename the 98kickasskernel script in there...reboot and you should be fine.
There is a conflict for some reason with the 98Kickasskernel tweaks and videos for some reason...I think they are working on it


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah that worked! For some reason, my file manager wouldn't let me delete the file outright. I had to rename it first. Thank you very much!


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"chiahead52 said:


> navigate to the /system/etc/init.d folder and remove or rename the 98kickasskernel script in there...reboot and you should be fine.
> There is a conflict for some reason with the 98Kickasskernel tweaks and videos for some reason...I think they are working on it


I had this issue also, thanks for the tip.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a possible fix if someone's willing to try it. If you can go edit the KAK script and change:

vm.min_free_kbytes=8192;

to,

vm.min_free_kbytes=4096;

and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> I have a possible fix if someone's willing to try it. If you can go edit the KAK script and change:
> 
> vm.min_free_kbytes=8192;
> 
> ...


That didn't work for me.

The issue for me is I can't watch youtube in hq. I can watch it in standard def.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> The issue for me is I can't watch youtube in hq. I can watch it in standard def.


That is odd. In my case, I couldn't play the videos at all.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone checked to see if this is an issue with update 2? Or has everyone been using update 3? We're working on a fix but we have to narrow down possibilities.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 22, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Has anyone checked to see if this is an issue with update 2? Or has everyone been using update 3? We're working on a fix but we have to narrow down possibilities.


Just noticed I had this problem...

changing

vm.min_free_kbytes=8192;
to,
vm.min_free_kbytes=4096;

worked for std quality playback. i believe I've got update3 running.

Thanks!


----------

